# Infiniti JX Named to "Smartest Family Cars of 2012" List by Parenting Magazine



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*Infiniti JX Named to "Smartest Family Cars of 2012" List by Parenting Magazine*







In Parenting Magazine's first "Genius" issue, a new magazine committed to helping parents find ways to best help their children unlock their "genius" potential, the all-new Infiniti JX SUV was chosen as one of the "Smartest Family Cars Of 2012."

Editorial Director for the Parenting Group Ana Connery said, "By recognizing today's smartest cars, Parenting hopes to make it easy for families to use technology on the road, whether it's for quick run to the store or for an extended road trip vacation. Our editors' top picks have thought of everything so that parents don't have to."

The Infiniti JX, available at Infiniti dealerships by spring 2012, was selected for its many smart, high tech, and family-friendly attributes, including 360-degree external cameras and collision sensors that engage the brakes, actively assisting in accident avoidance. The JX also provides a Google Calendar sync to its infotainment system, so that parents could better manage their busy schedules.

More: *Infiniti JX Named to "Smartest Family Cars of 2012" List by Parenting Magazine* on Autoguide.com


----------

